# Foothills Acoustic Music Instsitute Camps



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,

Hope this is the right section of the foum to post this. 

I was wondering if anyone in Calgary or the surrouding area has participated in any of the Guitar/Music camps held by the Foothills Acoustic Music Instsitute.

I was thinking of regsitering for the August camp and wondering if anyone who may have operviously participated has any feedback ? Good or Bad.

Foothills Acoustic Music Institute

Thanks!!


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I set up my shop at this camp nearly every year. I go because it's huge fun. I think I've only missed one camp in the last 10 or so years. 
It is a blast! It's not quite as much fun as a week-long camp ie. PSGW near Seattle, or the Sorrento experience, but for these 3 days you are immersed in music. You can play till the sun comes up. It was two years ago, this year, that I became too old to engage in this behaviour. I'm rather sad about that. These camps sell out very very quickly. If you haven't experienced one, you really should. Register now, before it is too late.
The last 20 years have seen a rise in adult music camps all over North America. You really can't begin to imagine how wonderful it is to spend this time with like minded folks.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Mike! I put my registration and $$$ in the mail today. I just found out about the camp by accident 2 days ago. This will be a whole new experience for me, since Im used to playing with myself mostly. It really sounds like a whole lot of fun, I'm really looking forward to it. Cheers!


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

See you there. I get back from Sturgis the day before. I'll be a little busted-up but I'm sure I'll be ready for public consumption by Sat.


----------

